# quickest way to prepare yams/sweet potatoes?



## Skate67 (Sep 15, 2005)

Eating healthy is great and all,  but i need a faster way than my (gourmet?) method im using right now which is slicing them thinly, spicing them up then baking them as i find im spending more time preparing my food than i am studying   .  Is steaming/baking several whole potatoes more efficient? how do you guys do em'?


----------



## furion joe (Sep 16, 2005)

I used to nuke 'em (individually), but I have found that baking is a better method in terms of texture and taste.

Bake a whole bag at a time, usually about 10-12 at a time, and then put 'em in a container or plastic zip lock bag and put 'em in the fridge.  Now you have a couple days supply and they can be easily heated in the microwave for less than a minute or eaten cold.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 16, 2005)

nuke'em


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 16, 2005)

Bake, grill or boil before hand, then reheat -


----------



## Purdue Power (Sep 16, 2005)

I cube them up, put them in a bowl with some water in the bottom and microwave them for about 7-8min.  I then drain the water and mash the cubes with a fork, add cinnimon and Sweet n Lo, and enjoy.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 16, 2005)

furion joe said:
			
		

> I used to nuke 'em (individually), but I have found that baking is a better method in terms of texture and taste.
> 
> Bake a whole bag at a time, usually about 10-12 at a time, and then put 'em in a container or plastic zip lock bag and put 'em in the fridge. Now you have a couple days supply and they can be easily heated in the microwave for less than a minute or eaten cold.


 exactly, and for a sweet craving cold they are kinda like pumpkin pie u could even add a little pumpkin pie spice.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 16, 2005)

as far as flavor nothing beats conventional baking.


----------



## T. Chimaera (Sep 16, 2005)

I rinse mine off, pull off any lingering roots, and then stick it on a plate in the microwave for 4 minutes [give or take a couple depending on size of the spud].  I also poke holes in before putting it in; one time I had a perfectly good, humongous sweet potato explode on me. 

I have never tried baking mine, so I can't comment on a taste difference, but if you are pressed for time, microwaving is probably your best bet.


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 16, 2005)

baking tastes best to me but it's been too hot in the summer and takes too long...so i nuke 'em.

then i remove from the skin - dump 'em into a big bowl.  add maple extract, cinnamon and a sprinkle of butter buds and whip 'em with a mixer like cake batter.  i weigh out my portion sizes and pack in individual sandwich baggies so i can grab and reheat when its time to eat.


----------



## Skate67 (Sep 16, 2005)

ahh thanks for all the responses guys


----------



## furion joe (Sep 17, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> exactly, and for a sweet craving cold they are kinda like pumpkin pie u could even add a little pumpkin pie spice.



That sounds really good, never tried that before!  The last few times I have cooked yams, I have cut each one in four slices ??? long ways ??? put 'em on a baking sheet and then sprayed them with PAM cooking spray  ??? and added some cinnamon.  

They???re like French fries???adding pumpkin spice will be a nice addition!  

Great idea!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 17, 2005)

My 'fall back' recipe idea's for sweet tato:

- Bake them in the oven like wedges: Just wash well (do not peel), cut into wedges and sprinkle with cinnamon and chilli powder then bake until soft on the inside and cruchy on the outside!!

- Bake in the oven for 'roast sweet potato: Just put into a dish with whole garlic cloves, some quartered onions, zucchini, eggplant, tomato etc... then cover with oragano, black pepper and a dash of lemon juice

- 'Jacket sweet Potato': Peirce with a fork and put them in the microwave on the 'jacket potato' function (or, cook both sides for about 5 minutes). Then, once cooked, cut into quaters and top with mushrooms, tomato, spinach, tuna, cottage cheese, black pepper and some avocado.

- 'Steam them': Fill a pot with boiling water and add some vegetable stock, garlic, and mixed herbs. Place the sweet potato in the steamer and steam!

- 'Sweet potato Mash': Microwave and then mash it well with some black pepper and any other flavours you wish.

- 'Sweet potato pancakes': Use them in pancake batters

- 'Sweet potato cakes': Cook and mash. Then, in a non-stick pan (no oil) caramalise some onions and garlic, add some spices (eg: an indian mix such as cumin, cardimon, garam masala and chili) then add this to the mashed sweet tato with some egg whites. Form into 'patties' and then press onto a baking tray and bake them in the oven until golden.

- 'Sweet potato pie': Blend with some pumpkin pie spice, some egg whites, some cinnamon, some stevia/splenda and some cottage cheese until well combined. Put into a tray and bake.


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 19, 2005)

i've never done the "bake like wedges" method.  sounds good.  anyone recall about how long it takes for them to cook.  i know it'll vary depending how big the wedges are - but are we talking 30 minutes or so?


----------



## cha (Sep 19, 2005)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> i've never done the "bake like wedges" method.  sounds good.  anyone recall about how long it takes for them to cook.  i know it'll vary depending how big the wedges are - but are we talking 30 minutes or so?



30-45 minutes


----------



## squanto (Sep 19, 2005)

I used to microwave them when I had to prepare them at work. I worked at a gym, but still got the strangest looks coming out of our little staff room with a 3-course meal.
When I microwave them, I put a wet paper towel around the outside so they don't dry out. Afterwards, I split the potato open and scoop out the goodies. I think microwaving took about 5 minutes?

I usually just boil them in water and a tiny bit of olive oil (optional). Then I add salt & pepper.


----------



## furion joe (Sep 20, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> - 'Sweet potato pie': Blend with some pumpkin pie spice, some egg whites, some cinnamon, some stevia/splenda and some cottage cheese until well combined. Put into a tray and bake.



That sounds awesome!  Can you elaborate on the details of creating the pie?  Like, the amount of each ingredient and cooking time? 

I checked the healthy recipe forum, but no luck.

Thanks.


----------

